# Tesla Model S salvage



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi kake
Stick your location on the control panel - could be useful

Your idea sounds good - have you tried the Tesla owners sites? - they will be able to say if some power units are known to be weak


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Try EVTV, they are working on Tesla units, good info.

Roy


----------

